# Important!!!



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

I have seen people talking about which gun or which caliber to use for home defense, but I have NOT seen anybody talking about using *LASER GRIPS*. Instead of having 6 or 8 guns I think buying a laser grip is extremely necesary!!!...I don't work for any laser grip company!:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I had Lazer Grips C/T on a SP101 Ruger .357 mag and they were great. I traded the gun but I still have the grips. They were set dead on at 25'. I had no problems with them at all.


----------

